# The eighteenth-century hermeneutics?



## lumenite (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello, I am about to dig in some commentaries written in the 18th century.
Especially, in English context.
Are there some good introductions of the way of exegesis of that period?
If so, could you recommend some books or articles?
Who can be regarded as the most prominent commentator?
Which theologians can be a good starter?
Thank you.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Kyongwon,

Here is a link to an interesting lecture by Mark Noll titled Jonathan Edwards’ Use of the Bible: A Case Study with Comparisons. The case study is taken from Genesis 32, and he compares how Edwards dealt with the text to Cotton Mather's, Matthew Henry's and Charles Wesley's use of the text.

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## py3ak (Jul 14, 2013)

The chief name that comes to mind is John Gill: his labors in the field of commenting are quite massive, and have some enduring value. In general, though, I've always gotten the impression that the 18th century's Biblical scholarship is something of a valley compared to the high points of the 17th and 19th centuries. Barring John Wesley's _Notes_, it is difficult to think of another well-known commentary from the prominent names of that time. But you could certainly find some help in William Romaine's sermons.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 14, 2013)

A good look at hermeneutics as relates to perspicuity of Scripture in history is Edwards' dissertation reduced to book form:

Scriptural Perspicuity in the Early English Reformation in Historical Theology (Studies in Biblical Literature): Richard M. Edwards: 9780820470573: Amazon.com: Books

Probably the best and only formal treatment of how the Scriptures were interpreted and understood as *innately perspicuous*. The footnotes alone, a gold mine of information, are worth the price of the book.

Anthony C. Thiselton and Gerald Sheppard, “Biblical Interpretation in the Eighteenth and Nineteenth Centuries,” ed. Donald K. McKim, *Dictionary of Major Biblical Interpreters* (Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press, 2007). If you have Logos, the volume is inlcuded in the Diamond and Platinum versions. That said, you may have it as included in some other packages you may have purchased.


----------

